# Compliance - 48 hours



## argh (May 25, 2015)

ED has come to a conclusion. PCD next. Let the waiting begin 

47 days and 5,914km.

Drop off in Amsterdam took less than 30 minutes and was very smooth. Took many pictures to document no damage.


__
https://flic.kr/p/DH193C

View from the lobby:


__
https://flic.kr/p/CMVFMV

Companion heading to Baltimore:


__
https://flic.kr/p/CMP37C


__
https://flic.kr/p/DGZVKS


__
https://flic.kr/p/DyUz4W


__
https://flic.kr/p/CMVDor


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Is that an M3 or M 5 next to yours?


----------



## argh (May 25, 2015)

turpiwa said:


> is that an m3 or m 5 next to yours?


m3


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

It is nice seeing the 2 next to each other. That M3 looks amazing - so does your 340


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

argh said:


> ED has come to a conclusion. PCD next. Let the waiting begin
> 
> 47 days and 5,914km.
> 
> Drop off in Amsterdam took less than 30 minutes and was very smooth. Took many pictures to document no damage.


Thank you for sharing your long ED trip!


----------



## SahmDan (Dec 29, 2015)

Hit a pothole at speed here and you're likely to bend a wheel, blow out a tire or something worse :yikes:


----------



## argh (May 25, 2015)

2/2 Amsterdam Drop Off
2/10 Leaves Bremerhaven on the Brasilia Highway
2/27 Arrives in Brunswick, GA
3/2 In VPC
3/3 Out VPC
3/29 First date offered for PCD
4/14 Requested for PCD and approved
4/14-4/26 Road trip through the Appalachians and the Midwest.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Pity you could not take the early date (just 8 weeks from drop off) offered by the PCD. Dropping off in Amsterdam and taking only 8 days to get on to the Brasilia Highway got you off to a great start. Amsterdam is an excellent drop off point for EDers who want/need to drop their car outside of Germany.


----------

